# Need help to clear error messages



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

i have just coded my F25 to re enable seat belt gong and the MPM logos
when it was all completed I get an adaptive headlight error, and i don't think I have adaptive headlights installed
any ideas where it comes from

cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> i have just coded my F25 to re enable seat belt gong and the MPM logos
> when it was all completed I get an adaptive headlight error, and i don't think I have adaptive headlights installed
> any ideas where it comes from
> 
> cheers


Hard to guess, but VO Code FRM to reset it, and see if error goes away.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

ok thanks will give go this aftrnoon


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

all fixed just reloaded FRM problem gone for now

also was able to get Speed Limiter working

thanks again


----------



## larrylotus (Nov 9, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your DME has no CAFD?
> 
> If not, you must inject CAFD and VO Code DME.
> 
> ...


I was scared there for a while : end-of-lease, returning my X3 next week. I thus decided to VO-code the car, so that everything is back to factory defaults. I did this *while the engine was running* (to save battery) and ended up with 2 error messages : drivetrain and fuel system malfunction !

This procedure fixed it, thanks Shawn !

As a last step I used the external application "_Transmitter_" to clear the "_Check engine_" light that was left on.

I could just see myself explaining to BMW that "these messages showed up last week and I had nothing to do with it..........:angel:"


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm having the same issue but Shawn's suggested fix did not resolve. I have multiple CAF options to select from. I've tried the one at the top and the one at the bottom. No luck. Please advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> I'm having the same issue but Shawn's suggested fix did not resolve. I have multiple CAF options to select from. I've tried the one at the top and the one at the bottom. No luck. Please advise. Thanks in advance!


Asked and answered here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10051223&postcount=92


----------

